
Show HN: Fast PostgreSQL Driver for Node.js Written in TypeScript - mborch
https://www.npmjs.com/package/ts-postgres
======
mborch
Hey HN. While the focus of this driver is not performance as such, a
comparison can be found here:

[https://github.com/MagicStack/pgbench/pull/2](https://github.com/MagicStack/pgbench/pull/2)

What's more interesting for fans of type safety is that the driver uses
PostgreSQL' extended query protocol to correctly process and encode query
parameters to match the required type specification as returned by the
database for a given query.

It uses binary mode only which also makes the codebase smaller and provides a
significant increase in performance.

